# Need Advice On Whether to Get A Vizsla



## HenryNYC (May 22, 2016)

Hi folks,

I am new to the forum and needing advice. I'm 20 years old, studying finance at NYU Stern. I am very passionate about nature and animals and have been wanting to get a dog for a few years. I live alone in NYC in a spacious apartment in the Village, where there are lots of dogs and a nice park (with large dog play areas). 

I absolutely LOVE the Vizsla breed! I think they are so beautiful and I admire how lean and strong they are. I have also read a lot about their friendliness and sociability, which is a huge plus. I need a dog who's active and likes nature, like myself. Despite living in NYC, I tend to go hiking at least twice a week in NJ, PA and upstate NY, and would love to have an adventurous companion to come along. I am also not a fan of being indoors in my apartment, sometimes spending the entire day outside walking around different areas of the city and parks.

The only problem is that I am a rather busy guy. During the school semester my hours are more flexible, but I am now working an internship 9-6 PM Mon-Thurs, but only 9-12 PM on Friday, which is when I drive to NJ for the weekend (where there is a HUGE backyard and lots of trails). When I graduate in 2 years I will be working in banking with some tough hours (at least 6 AM to 6 PM). During the school year I will on average have two classes in the morning (9:30-12 PM) then one in the afternoon (2-3:15 PM).

Looking for advice and opinions...do you guys think I could make this work, or is Vizsla ownership just not for me? I would be a very passionate owner and would share the same passion as a Vizsla for exercising, hiking, and the active life (the attached photo shows what my weekends are like). However, I don't think I'll be working "normal people hours" until I'm at least 30...

Much Appreciated,

Henry


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Henry! Just a few quick questions: Would your dog be home alone during all the hours you are at work? Can you afford doggy daycare? Is there one nearby?


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Henry,
Do you have family and/or friends near by that would help?
Everybody falls in love with a vizsla once they get to know the breed, so i am sure people will help.

In am working for big 4 company and the working hours can be tough. With the help of a dog walker and sometimes family, it is working great and looking back, i have no regrets what so ever. 

Another point, if you think of getting a dog, do it know while you are studying. 

One more thing, a Vizsla will add A LOT to your life: quality time, love, fresh air, a clear mind. 

Patrick


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes ! Please find someone who will be very kind to your Vizsla. They are loving and sensitive. Not to get too personal but how big is your bed, chairs and sofa? I ask because the Velcro dog ( our beloved Vizsla) will let You share their property for life ! 
I would invest in roomy furniture. Please keep us posted.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Dog walkers and doggie day care are your friend. My V is lower energy and doesn't seem to need quite as much exercise as your average V (although I'm prepared to give it to her!) but she still has huge needs for companionship and affection. I work from home one day a week and even though she spends the time sleeping, she wants to do that as close to me as possible. It was easier when she was little. Now that she's big I can't get to my laptop when she's on my lap!

I'm not sure roomier furniture is necessary. Mine often tries to get as much of her body onto my body as possible, regardless of how much room she has to spread out or how big she gets!  (just kidding, get the roomy furniture to share!)


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

There are many folks more knowledgeable than me on this site, so what I will say is in my humble opinion only.
I am semi-retired and home most of the time, and based on our experience, I believe it is important that a Vizsla has
almost constant contact with owners or trusted dogsitters and lots of exercise (i.e they do not do well when left alone) although there were
extra challenges with our Sadie, our veterinarian has only run across one Vizsla who she considered "calm". Because I grew 
up with 2 Vizslas and a Weim in our family , I had kind of always thought of them as reasonably low maintenance dogs, however
I grew up on a cattle ranch and the dogs always had a lot to occupy them with constant companionship and horseback rides, chasing squirrels, 
running with cars down dirt roads, etc, constant activity, so they were pretty much tuckered out at the end of the day. So, they will rely on you for and demand from you attention and activity, and when you travel they will demand the same from your dogsitter. As I am typing this Sadie has her front legs wrapped around my waist, pestering me to go outside and run around with her yet again and our American FoxHound is on the floor in the next room snoring (get the picture ?).


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Henry,

You've received a few answers here and haven't responded, so it's unclear where you are with all this. Here's my .$02, however.

If you're accurate in that you see your primary commitment for the next ten years at 12 hours a day as being your educational and your career, then this probably isn't the right time to bring a V into your life. As others have said, they are high performance animals with great needs that go beyond fitting in to a preexisting (full) schedule, or weekends..regardless of how glorious those weekends sound for both of you. Think: Using a Ferrari as your city car and parking it on Bleeker St. for those times when you're in class or interning, regardless of how many people you ask to walk past it and check on it.

The good news is that when you're finally settled and in a more "regular" job (i.e. 8 hrs), the breed will still be here, and your life style will allow you to more properly and thoroughly enjoy what they have to offer. This might be a case of the right breed but the wrong time. Most have difficulty figuring out the former, consider yourself lucky to have gotten the hard part out of the way.


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Omg.... Have you every owned a dog before??? How did it go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

